# 2017 bcm wiring diagram/rostra cruise control module



## cptnmrgn667 (Apr 3, 2021)

Bump


----------



## cptnmrgn667 (Apr 3, 2021)

This forum is ded as is this car and its platform. Should've bought a camry.


----------



## emanning2 (7 mo ago)

hello, did u get your rostra cruise control to work? I'm having similar prob. Esp with locating the yellow/blue( ignition switch)wire that the red wire attaches to. I can't get the shroud off. Looking for a schematic to see where this yel/blu wire ends up but no luck in search. Eric


----------



## cptnmrgn667 (Apr 3, 2021)

emanning2 said:


> hello, did u get your rostra cruise control to work? I'm having similar prob. Esp with locating the yellow/blue( ignition switch)wire that the red wire attaches to. I can't get the shroud off. Looking for a schematic to see where this yel/blu wire ends up but no luck in search. Eric


I went to Alldatas website and paid for a month of their service just to find a wiring diagram. Iirc the wire you need is on the black plug of the bcm and I believe it's actually the purple wire that Costa told me to use when I called. Unclip the clip that holds the wires in, then pull from the back to get the wire out for easier access. SOLDER the wire, don't use a wire connector. 

Take a picture of the back of the connector so you remember which hole the wire goes back into. I messed that up and it took me a while to figure it out.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cptnmrgn667 said:


> I went to Alldatas website and paid for a month of their service just to find a wiring diagram. Iirc the wire you need is on the black plug of the bcm and I believe it's actually the purple wire that Costa told me to use when I called. Unclip the clip that holds the wires in, then pull from the back to get the wire out for easier access. SOLDER the wire, don't use a wire connector.
> 
> Take a picture of the back of the connector so you remember which hole the wire goes back into. I messed that up and it took me a while to figure it out.


Since you are so disappointed in the response from the forum, how about making it better by creating a How-To: for installing the Cruise control in a Gen II? I mean it took you two months plus to answer cptnmrgn667. We are all busy and no one gets paid to help.

How-To: Write a Tutorial

These are all Gen I links, but they may give you some ideas or reminders for the tutorial.

Adding Cruise Control
Rostra CC manual
Rostra Cruise Control for the Cruze


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

emanning2 said:


> hello, did u get your rostra cruise control to work? I'm having similar prob. Esp with locating the yellow/blue( ignition switch)wire that the red wire attaches to. I can't get the shroud off. Looking for a schematic to see where this yel/blu wire ends up but no luck in search. Eric


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## cptnmrgn667 (Apr 3, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Since you are so disappointed in the response from the forum, how about making it better by creating a How-To: for installing the Cruise control in a Gen II? I mean it took you two months plus to answer cptnmrgn667. We are all busy and no one gets paid to help.
> 
> How-To: Write a Tutorial
> 
> ...


LOL. No. I cannot wait to get rid of this piece of junk car. I should've bought a camry.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cptnmrgn667 said:


> LOL. No. I cannot wait to get rid of this piece of junk car. I should've bought a camry.


Well good luck, maybe you'll get more help here: Camry Forums - Toyota Camry Forum


----------



## cptnmrgn667 (Apr 3, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Well good luck, maybe you'll get more help here: Camry Forums - Toyota Camry Forum


Most definitely. It's a popular, reliable car that's been around for decades. The best part is. It's still being made.


----------

